# CDL Corby Distilleries Ltd



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Happy news today, explains why the stock has risen recently. Anyone else here have money in CDL? I love the special dividend, but even the regular dividend is nice.


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

Do you have a link to the news?


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

It was declared a while ago, payable January 10, 2013. I'm not sure of the date of record but we've owned stock for years now. I'm hoping the share goes back down now so I can buy more.


----------



## riseofamillionaire (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats on your pick. There's a lot to like about Corby. Good balance sheet, steady cash flows and very shareholder friendly. Boring in a good way. I don't own but been on my watchlist for a while.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

If one is in CSW for the dividends alone, is there any difference between class A and class B stock? Other than the price? The yield is (near) the same it appears.

Did they change their stock ticker? I noticed I listed CDL in the original post but maybe that was a mistake on my part.


----------



## livewell (Dec 1, 2013)

I was going to post this in the LIQ thread but it should be here. [Mods: could someone change the thread title as CDL changed their name and ticker symbol a couple of years back). Corby Spirit and Wine CSW.A or CSW.B today announced a special dividend of 0.62 per share (~3.3% on CSW.B share price yesterday) along with Q1 16 results and a new extended term agreement with Pernod Ricard (Their ultimate parent company.)

Q1 results a a small improvement over Q1 15 overall this company has had very flat results over past 3-4 years, but keeps spitting out its excess cash in dividends and special dividends. This is now 4/5 years.

news release:
http://www.corby.ca/NewsRelease?newsID=137212


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

I actually liked it better when they "saved up" the special dividend and paid it out once every 4-5 years. Since 2012 they have been paying out a special dividend yearly. They changed their dividend policy so they would pay out any excess cash yearly.

When they would pay out a special dividend on a 4-6 year cycle I was able to predict which year they would pay out the dividend by watching the retained earnings level. I got my predictions correct in 2007 (paid in January 2008) and again in 2012 (paid in January 2013 and actually commented on above) and I actually played the stock in 2012 on the guess they were going to pay out a special dividend. It is nice to get a yearly little boost now but not quite as satisfying as predicting a "surprise" dividend every 4-5 years.


----------

